# Wood Sausage Sticks



## cruiser rod (Jan 16, 2015)

When I bought my MES (used), 3 wood dowels  for smoking sausage came with it. I'm guessing the sticks are maybe hickory. I went to Home Depot and bought the same size dowel and that turned out to be a mistake. The dowels bent while in the smoker and fell. It wasn't pretty. Where can I get wood dowels for smoking?


----------



## ssorllih (Jan 16, 2015)

Dowels come in many sizes all the way up to 1 inch. I just cut my own on a table saw. 3/4 inch and 2 feet long will support several pounds.


----------



## cruiser rod (Jan 16, 2015)

The dowels I bought where the same size but bent in the smoker. I'm guessing they are made from a different wood.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2015)

The dowels that are sold in the big box stores usually aren't made from a hardwood. You need to look for something like oak. You may need to order online unless you have a good hardwood supplier in your area.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 17, 2015)

Just buy a larger diameter dowel. The box stores around here they have poplar and oak. I use 3/4"  in my MES with no issues.


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2015)

Lowes has 1/2" and 5/8" oak dowels

Here is a link to a rack I made for mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2015)

You can find Hardwood dowels around here but you have to look, most are pine or other soft woods

Gary


----------



## cruiser rod (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll get some larger size dowels and I have to look for oak. The dowels I'm using are so smoked colored it's hard to tell what kind of wood they are made from.


----------

